# Headlines Gone Wrong



## Genipher (Oct 22, 2011)

*4-H Girls Win Prizes for Fat Calves*



Does anyone else know any?


----------



## Tashi (Nov 4, 2011)

No idea! Well, idea's - but few P.C ones!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 22, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> *4-H Girls Win Prizes for Fat Calves*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else know any?


 Come on folks ; their not fat !!! ( I'm talking to the Journalist .)


----------

